# Gun Field Training



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

I want to train my puppy but i dont know where any Gun field training is, i live is Suffolk does anyone know of any in the area?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just googled this Adelle

http://workinggundogs.co.uk/Suffolkgundogclub.aspx


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

H Adelle 
I am in essex and have struggled to find good gundog training near me. 
this website is useful to find training days and clubs http://www.hprftinfo.co.uk/
I went to a natural ability assesment put on by the HWVA in June which was really good, and I would recommend to go to one if you are interested in gundog training.


----------



## OffAndRunning (Sep 6, 2011)

Good Luck! I was looking forward to training my little guy, but he turned out to be the most gun-shy dog I've ever seen in my life. Still working on getting him to not freak out when cars drive by. Luckily, it's not that important to me and he still gets tons of enjoyment out of flushing and running through brush.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

BamBam- What is HWVA? 

Off and Running - Copper was a little scared of cars but now his more interested in what they are, i am finding if a dog barks he is off and shoots off in the other direction. I just want to train him for him really im not bothered but he loves running in bushes and sniffing things out.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

I have no knowledge on this other than I have been the foster home of many gun shy dogs and I can only express how important it is to do it right. My brother a hunter and has trained many dogs and he tells me that every dog can hunter, but it can ruin them if they are exposed incorrectly.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> have been the foster home of many gun shy dogs and I can only express how important it is to do it right.


 http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/words-of-wisdom-from-long-time-vizsla.html

"For those who have pups that you plan to hunt. *Please, please, please *[/color]don't wait until the hunt season comes and let friends talk you into hunting your dog when they have not been properly trained, because you have a "hunting dog". 

Why make a BIG mistake when its so easy to get them out to get used to guns, birds and other dogs in the field. Don't make that mistake and create a huge problem, or a couch potato. My personal feeling is it is never the dog, but owners, who don't understand the importance of field training."
Michelle Artis

I'm looking forward to this hunting season now that Bailey is three years old. Last year he was green. This year he is mature enough where we will be a good team. I took my time. Please do the same.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

AMEN redbirddog!


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you

I am just going to take him to puppy classes first then gun field when he is older, Red how old should they be?

I am lucky and live in the country in suffolk, england. I already walk him through the fields and he LOVES it, he has his nose to the ground and has the eyes like hawks. He follows sents and when a bird does move or flys off he stops and watches it. Everytime i think he might get scared (when a car go past or a dog barking etc) i call him a good boy and give him a pat. His a very confident little boy.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Red how old should they be?


For training you can start now. Try and find yourself a mentor. Someone who knows Vizslas or GSP or other pointers. Sounds like your pup has natural abilities. It is your job NOT TO SCREW THOSE NATURAL ABILITIES UP!

I hunted with Bailey at two years old but it would have been best to have waited until he was past "green broke." You don't want a pointing breed to chase birds or move off point when you two are really hunting. Don't hunt with labs or other retrievers or flushing dogs. It will screw up your young pointing dog.

There are many ways to hunt. In "Merle's Door", a great book about a dog and owner in Wyoming, Merle loved to hunt Elk but hated bird work.

Bailey loves birds. In the field he will refuse to eat and only drink when he has to,otherwise, he is driving hard through cover wanting to find that bird, point, let me shoot it and then retrieve it back to me. It is all coming together but has taken many hours, miles of walking and driving and money. Bailey is now just over 3.

If you want to hunt your Vizsla, like a Vizsla was intended to hunt, *as a pointer*, you will have to take your time and do lots of training. Mine is now just ready this season to really hunt with me correctly.

Stay away from shotguns until you are SURE he/she is ready for it. 

Good luck. There are not enough Vizsla owners, in my opinion, that hunt. It isn't about shooting the bird; it is about bonding with your dog and becoming a team while doing something that man had dog have done for tens of thousands of years.

Good luck and happy hunting (just not yet with the pup)

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi adelle
The HWVA is the Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla Association, and they run a natural ability test every year I think. If you look up all the different HPR breed clubs/societies online you will prob find some gundog training days that different ones are running that you can go along too.
I had no intentions of doing any gundog work with my vizsla, but I noticed she was really interested in hunting/pointing at about 4 months, I then started gundog training with her from about 5 months onwards. I went to a trainer about twice, but since then have found these books really helpful ..
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Competitive-Gundog-Field-Trials-Working/dp/1847972829
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hunt-Point-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315682704&sr=1-1

I think to begin with you have to really get the obedience in place, like sit, stay, heel, recall to whistle and stop to whistle. This is what I mainly concentrated on for a long time. I would also start basic retrieving, like throwing at toy, getting the dog to bring it back etc. But do not teach 'drop' like I did, as they need to deliver to hand.
My girl is now 9 months old and I think she is def ready for Working Tests, and I will try them with her next year. I have found gundog training really fun and a great way of bonding with your dog. We have a blog http://olivethegundog.blogspot.com/ that follows her progress.


----------

